
H.R.1044 – Fairness for High-Skilled Immigrants Act of 2019 - winkeyless
https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/1044
======
webaholic
Finally something reasonable and bipartisan. Here's hoping it passes and gets
signed into law...

